# forellen



## Obelix5885 (24. Juni 2001)

Ich hab gerade im räucherforum gelesen das die die forellen nicht schuppen bevor sie sie räuchern .bei normaler zubereitung in der pfanne muss mann das aber oder ??

------------------
Grüsse Obelix


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2001)

Muß man nicht, kann aber. 
Forelle Müllerin:
Frisch geschlachtete Forelle innen und außen mit SAlz/Pfeffer würzen und in MEhl wenden.
In Pfanne mit heißem Öl anbraten und im BAckofen bei ca. 200 Grad ca. 15 minuten garen.
Dann die Pfanne wieder auf den heißen HErd, 2 Eßlöffel Butter anbräunen, viel Petersilie (feingeschnitten) dazu und ein paar filierte Zitronenspalten.
Oder das gleiche mit Forellenfilets machen, nur braucht man dazu nicht den Ofen, da das Filet wesentlich schneller als der ganze Fisch fertig ist. 
Bei beiden Zubereitungen ist. z. B. das Schuppen nicht nötig.
MfG


----------



## Hummer (24. Juni 2001)

Hallo Obelix,ich habe meine Forellen für die Pfanne noch nie geschuppt.
Ich mache das so: Salzen, pfeffern, mehlieren, evtl. zusätzlich Mandelscheiben verwenden, in Pflanzenöl ausbacken und zum Schluß noch ein Stück Butter für den Geschmack dazu)
Die Forelle ist gar, wenn sich die Rückenflosse leicht auszupfen läßt.Guten Appetit!Hummer


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2001)

wenn du gerne forellenhaut magst, so wie ich, am liebsten kross gebraten, brauchst du bei kleinen bis mittleren forellen auf die schuppen keine rücksicht nehmen. bei grossen exemplaren könnten die allerdings etwas stören, falls du eine solche mal erbeuten solltest. faustregel für mich, so pragmatisch wie möglich, frisch ist sowieso das meiste lecker und im ernstfall bleibt die haut einfach auf dem teller liegen.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Kalle25 (25. Juni 2001)

Ich schuppe die Forellen auch nie, aber prbiere es doch einfach mal aus. Hab mal für etliche Leute Forellen gegrillt. Die haben mir die ganze Zeit zugesehen. Als dann die Tierchen auf auf dem Teller lagen, haben sich einige davor geekelt, die Haut  zu essen.Es kommt also darauf an, wie es Dir persönlich schmeckt.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## chippog (25. Juni 2001)

so isses kalle 25! wen die haut ekelt, nur weg damit, doch eben erst nach der zubereitung, weil die sowohl ein zu schnelles austrocknen des fischfleisches verhindert, alsauch den meisten geschmack beisteuert.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Obelix5885 (25. Juni 2001)

Wenn ihr sie nicht entschuppt müst ihr sie doch aber entschleimen oder das auch nicht und wenn ja wie macht ihr das denn ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2001)

Entschleimen sollte man sie nicht, wenn man sie blau zubereiten will. Denn in VErbindung mit Essig/Weißwein (da die Säuren) ergibt erst die Schleimschicht die blaue FArbe. Gilt genauso für KArpfen/Schleie/etc. blau. Beim braten kanst Du die Schleimschicht einfach mit etwas warmen(nicht heißen) Wasser abspülen. Nicht vergessen den Fisch abzutrocknen.
MfG


----------

